# Special Thanks To Andy Whiteley



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know if any of you know Andy Whiteley but he needs a special thanks. He is on the GRCA Field Education Committee. Well he owns Smokingold Max Q Maverick, the stud dog that I had used. Andy was gracious enough to introduce me to his circle of training partners at the National Specialty and I was able to train with them. I can't thank him and his group enough. I felt that this was a terrific opportunity and I of course took advantage of it.

Again, thanks to Andy Whiteley.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

My personal opinion, Andy along with John and other breeders such as yourself have done a tremendous and wonderful job for the field golden retrievers. 

From producing amazing dogs (if I am not mistaken one of Max Q Jake's pups won the Amateur Field Trial at the Specialty), to engaging new and young people into the sport.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Andy is so encouraging to everyone. You can't miss his enthusiasm! His desire to see goldens do well at both specialties and all breed events has really helped our breed excell.


----------

